# FM Radio Fade Issue



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Is there a service bulletin I can print out to give to my dealer to get the problem fixed? Also, what is the ETA to get it fixed once there? I'm trying to plan my schedule accordingly.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Take a look at this thread, which contains the service measure number related to fixing the radio. They just do a radio swap, so it shouldn't take very long.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Spectre said:


> Take a look at this thread, which contains the service measure number related to fixing the radio. They just do a radio swap, so it shouldn't take very long.


Looks like the dealer would have to order the part. Should I even let them have the car to inspect or insist on getting the part ordered?


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

Does this only apply to stereo fading to mono? When I turn on my rear defrost my FM turns to static. I read that my defrost grid probably has a break in it and that my rear window needs to be replaced, but I have a '98! I dont have any warranty coverage on that 



allaboutme said:


> Looks like the dealer would have to order the part. Should I even let them have the car to inspect or insist on getting the part ordered?


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

stash182 said:


> Does this only apply to stereo fading to mono? When I turn on my rear defrost my FM turns to static. I read that my defrost grid probably has a break in it and that my rear window needs to be replaced, but I have a '98! I dont have any warranty coverage on that


From what I've read, the defrost grid has nothing to do with the fade.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

allaboutme said:


> Looks like the dealer would have to order the part. Should I even let them have the car to inspect or insist on getting the part ordered?


Depends on your dealer. You'll probably have to demonstrate that they issue you're seeing is caused by the problem described in the service bulletin. The dealer probably has a few BM53's in stock. Mine did.


----------

